# Crisp'n'dry vs. Diesel



## Horatio (18 Sep 2006)

I see that most diesel cars can run on crisp'n'dry & white spirit/turpentine fuel mix. Top gear featured this on a volvo car some time back the car ran smoothly on this mix (no diesel whatsoever) & was certified by an AA guy at the end as having no adverse effects, has anyone tried to run their car on recycled vegetable oil & spirit mix (filtered obviously).
I'd like to hear opinions on any experiences plus legal & tax implications of doing so.

Anyone willing to run an experiment if I post the details here?


----------



## RS2K (18 Sep 2006)

It can be done, although to keep it legal you'd need to pay excise duty to the Revenue.


----------



## ninsaga (18 Sep 2006)

Although is that combination still more expensive than diesel anyway?


----------



## pennypincher (18 Sep 2006)

Are you saying they just poured it of of the bottle and into the tank or did they mix it with Diesel first?I'm wondering could you use the Lidl or Aldi Equivalent to crisp'n dry!


----------



## 3ps (18 Sep 2006)

you are going to damage a modern diesel engine doing this!
some older diesel engines can be run on GOOD QUALITY rapeseed oil without too many issues but most need modification of some sort for it to be a long term solution.

A modern high pressure diesel engine will be wrecked.

Check out www.elsbett.com and  and www.eilishoils.com


----------



## olddog (18 Sep 2006)

Careful

Some diesel injector pumps dont like this ( SVO )

Injector pumps are expensive to replace

Have a look at

http://www.elsbett.com/


----------



## Eurofan (18 Sep 2006)

3ps said:


> you are going to damage a modern diesel engine doing this!http://www.eilishoils.com



Yup, what he and olddog said.

I actually know someone who spend the best part of a year running his Passat tdi on veg oil. Reckoned he was a genius until he had to pay the best part of a grand after wrecking the injectors and some other parts.


----------



## r2d2 (18 Sep 2006)

Grilling is much better for your engine than frying........


----------



## 3ps (18 Sep 2006)

it can be done... in fact I am converting 2 cars over the next 2 months, including a 2003 Passat... but you have to modify your engine and other components and ensure you are using good quality veggie oil.

On some older engines you can shove in a decent mix of veggie and diesel without too much hassle, increasing the amount of diesel in cold weather.


----------



## pennypincher (18 Sep 2006)

Do you have a rough Idea of the price of converting and can you use diesel(only) with the conversion without any negative effects.


----------



## Liamob (18 Sep 2006)

Are all you people serious? Surely it's illegal?


----------



## RS2K (18 Sep 2006)

It's not illegal. It would however be a crime not to pay duty on the fuel.


----------



## z107 (18 Sep 2006)

Why do you have to pay duty on the fuel? - I don't get this.
If I built a steam engine car, would I have to pay duty on the coal?
Sounds as ridiculous as the TV licence.


----------



## RS2K (19 Sep 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Why do you have to pay duty on the fuel? - I don't get this.
> If I built a steam engine car, would I have to pay duty on the coal?
> Sounds as ridiculous as the TV licence.



It's the law.


----------



## 3ps (19 Sep 2006)

there is no duty (currently) on SVO. However, you have to pay VAT. The veggie oil in Tesco has no VAT on it as it's food. You can therefore go and buy it for 66c/litre but it's hassle if you are running on 100%.

When you buy approved SVO (from eilish oils for example) you are paying VAT and get all the receipts in case the Revenue stop you.

A kit from elsebett will cost you about €2000 including fitting. This money can be recouped in 2-3 years for highosh mileage "diesel" users.

With a full conversion there are supposedly no negative effects but there is lots of debate. Evidence suggests that there are of course negatvie effects in runing SVO in a diesel engine... but the changes the kits make are supposed to negate all that. They install bigger bore fuel lines, heated filter, backups filters, stronger glow plugs and different injector nozzles. In new high pressure engines they also remap the ECU.

Based on what I have read I am going to give it a go.


----------



## Horatio (20 Sep 2006)

Sheesh!,
did'nt realise there was a whole industry supporting this, I was basically talking about using recycled veg oil & mixing with spirit for use in an old clunker, you know, a "crusty" type effort. Probably in one of those VW hippy vans with the split windscreens.

anyone doing this "crusty effort" on their own ? Whats your 0-100Km/h timing ?


----------



## 3ps (20 Sep 2006)

using recycled veggie oil (called WVO waste veggie oil) without cleaning will kill your engine. You must filter it and "de-water" it and you will be left with glycerine as a byproduct. it also takes time to clean it etc etc

BTW there is no difference to performance or fuel consumption.


----------



## RJR (20 Sep 2006)

Hi all,

My dad thoght he discovered this!!!  He has no value on cars, buys a second had car usually 3-4 yrs old and drives it until it stops.  At the moment he uses half diesel half veg oil (from aldi).  He swears the car has never run better.  Mind you if he over takes me it smells like a chip van!!  It is an oldish car 98 citron, but i wouldn't be doning this with a 03 passat.

Good luck


----------



## MugsGame (20 Sep 2006)

I want to try cooking with diesel. Where can I claim the VAT back?


----------



## Slim (21 May 2008)

I was assured yesterday that I could buy vegetable oil in Aldi and pour it straight into my 05 Mondeo TDCI with absolutely no ill effects. Is this true and what age car can you use it safely in?

Slim


----------



## PGD1 (21 May 2008)

it is 100% wrong

if you want to use 100% veggie, then find an old (mid90's or older) mercedes diesel.

otherwise pick up a similar vintage VW or Peugeot/Citroen diesel and run a mix

of course you should check the exact engine before doing this..... a good resource is 


or check on elsbett.com what conversion kits they have for modern diesel engines.... ring ecocar.ie

also, where are you going to get 50-70 litres of veggie per week? that's alot of shopping (and waste bottles) from Aldi/Lidl.... you will most likely have to buy it in 1000litre bulk.


----------



## Slim (22 May 2008)

PGD1 said:


> it is 100% wrong
> 
> if you want to use 100% veggie, then find an old (mid90's or older) mercedes diesel.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Think I'll avoid it for now. Don't want to muck up the car as it's going well.


----------



## serotoninsid (22 May 2008)

What penalties will customs apply if you cannot produce receipts for veg oil?


----------



## tonia71 (12 Jul 2008)

Hi, 
yeh, 
some one just told me that if you cannot produce vat receipts for used veg oil in your car fuel tank that the government has bumped up the fine to 5k ?, can anyone substantiate this ? because I will be running my jeep on used veg oil next week and my other half is now fretting in case I get caught. 
Well, actually I think hes fretting more because I just spent a wadge of money on a processor to process the waste oil into fuel and hes rather sceptical about the whole thing
But, how can I be expected to pay vat on something that I didnt buy ?, I am collecting waste oil for free from my local take aways who are only happy to see it getting reused


----------



## mathepac (13 Jul 2008)

Can you produce VAT-inclusive receipts for your WVO processor? Tha VAT of fuel costing nothing is nothing (I think, but then I'm not a Revenue official).


----------



## starlite68 (13 Jul 2008)

a friend of mine has been using aldi veggie oil for years now in his 02 transit van..has had no problems so far. i think he uses 40% deisel 60% veggie. as for the issue of VAT ect......well to use his own words....F...k them!!


----------

